# Hubs for Mower



## epanzella (Sep 18, 2020)

A while back I converted my 2 wheel tow behind trail mower from 2 wheels to 4 wheels. While I'm delighted with the way the mower follows the terrain now, I'm having troubles with the cheap chinese wheels I used. I had two paper-thin hubs break and the other wheels are wobbling due to cheap bearings. I decided to make solid heavy duty hubs with grease fittings riding on 5/8"x7"  grade 8 bolts for axles. My halfassed spocket divider saved the day yet again.  I left a locating shoulder on the central hub and pressed the flanges on before drilling. A half inch TIG weld on each one helps me sleep at night.


----------



## brino (Sep 18, 2020)

epanzella said:


> My halfassed spocket divider saved the day yet again.



Hmmmmm.......I cannot find that brand on ebay or amazon, can you provide a link?





 
-brino


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 19, 2020)

I'd be interested in knowing more about the divider.  Looks like something I could use.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 19, 2020)

PHPaul said:


> I'd be interested in knowing more about the divider.  Looks like something I could use.


Not much to it. I made a hub for the outboard end of my spindle that takes generic sprockets available from SURPLUS CENTER. Then just fab an arm that swings with a crank and threaded rod.  Weld a pin on the arm that engages the sprocket. These sprockets are only $10 to $20 and you can get just about any tooth count up to 72.  bought a 50 and a 72 so between the two of them I can get any divisions I need.  Of course you need to be able to drill holes from your tool post as well.


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 19, 2020)

How does it connect to the spindle?  Can you still use the pass-through on the spindle (up to the point where the sprocket fits, of course)?  Is it quick attach?  I'm assuming you don't run the spindle under power with the sprocket/indexer attached.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 19, 2020)

PHPaul said:


> How does it connect to the spindle?  Can you still use the pass-through on the spindle (up to the point where the sprocket fits, of course)?  Is it quick attach?  I'm assuming you don't run the spindle under power with the sprocket/indexer attached.


My spindle has an outboard spider so I just machined the hub for a slip fit and hold it with the factory brass tipped bolts. I bored a one inch hole in the hub so I can still pass thru any length material up to that diameter. My spindle bore is 1.5 inches so I can pass thru that diameter until it hits the hub which extends about 2 inches into the bore. As far as running the lathe with the sprocket installed, it does no harm as long as the indexer is unlocked but it's not particularly safe. If I'm doing a project that has me jumping between indexing and turning I'll leave the sprocket on but as soon as the indexing is done I take it off.


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for the reply @epanzella   I think I can adapt the idea to work with my Seneca Falls.  We'll have to see.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 20, 2020)

brino said:


> Hmmmmm.......I cannot find that brand on ebay or amazon, can you provide a link?
> 
> 
> -brino


I couldn't find the link but I did score a copy of their latest tool listing.


----------



## hman (Sep 20, 2020)

Looking at the claims for first one, I'm surprised they haven't been sued by the turbo-encabulator people for patent infringement


----------

